Ask HN: How can I do professional networking without LinkedIn? - passionatelycur
======
BrandonBradley
Twitter? Depends on your focus, I think. Dev Twitter is pretty nice for me.

------
vectorboost
Dev.to is great blogging and community platform. Twitter is also good.

~~~
passionatelycur
How about without social media or platforms in general?

------
brogrammer2018
Good question, personal website with a regular blog maybe?

~~~
mraza007
Agreed you’ll basically own your content and In that process you’ll learn how
to put your content to the right audience and you’ll learn about marketing.
It’s hard at first but i found having my own blog more rewarding

